# Website Revamp



## lennon33x (May 1, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Ditched a white lettering on black/grey/amber background for a cleaner website. I'd like to see how you guys dig it. Areas for improvement? Oversights on functionality, blah blah. 

Thanks!

North Dallas Wedding Portrait Photographer


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2015)

I like the look of it.  It loads quickly, and seems to be well-thought-out.  You just need more content.


----------



## lennon33x (May 1, 2015)

Thanks. I had a weird template and it seemed too dark. Rethought and cleaned it up. Classic black and white. Thanks for the feedback. I'm working on two weddings right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

